# The GREAT Importance of Moustache waxing...



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 11, 2007)

I know that sounds a little peculiar. Just wondering if anyone else feels this is necessary. I think most of of have a little natural peach fuzz, some darker and coarser than others. Mine tends to be a very pale with faint fine hairs. I wax every 2-3 weeks. Do you wax your own,or get it done
professionally? I think this is just as important as skillfully groomed and shaped brows. Don't you ladies?


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 11, 2007)

Yes! I definitely agree w/ you on this. Lots of gals ignore this area but it makes a huge difference haha.


----------



## aeni (Jan 11, 2007)

I have fine blonde fuzz, but I still wax myself anyway whenever I'm doing my brows.  

I think it's a good idea for those who need to.  However I've learned from experience with both genders that shaving/waxing an area before applying spirit gum and appliance(or facial hair) will help a piece adhere better and stay on through a show or day.


----------



## jenii (Jan 11, 2007)

It is so important to me. I get it done once a month, though admittedly, I should have it done more often than that. My skin is pale, and my hair is naturally black, so ugh... It is *really* obvious on me.

Although money's been tight lately, so I just got a depilatory cream, which I sometimes use when I don't have the time/money to get a proper wax.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 12, 2007)

can always use tweezers...  I just pluck em.


----------



## amoona (Jan 12, 2007)

I wax my own mustache. I've been doing it so long now I only do it like once a month. It's cheaper and easier to do it yourself, just get the Sally Hansen face wax from Walgreens.

You have no idea how many of women I've held down and forced them to allow me to wax their mustache. It's gross and I'm sorry but EVER woman in this world has facial hair, just because you think you don't have a mustache doesn't mean you don't.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 12, 2007)

Haha reminds me of that scene from My Big Fat Greek Wedding, where they assault her with the wax strip and rip off her mustache LOL!


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 12, 2007)

I've been wanting to wax my moustache, but never had. I was alwayes worried if stubble would look weird. Does it have to fully grown back before it can be waxed again?


----------



## amoona (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_I've been wanting to wax my moustache, but never had. I was alwayes worried if stubble would look weird. Does it have to fully grown back before it can be waxed again?_

 
No not at all, and if the hair is too short that the wax doesn't get it then you can tweeze the left over hair. You get used to it and eventually ur hair starts growing less often. Same reason why I wax my legs ... never take a razor to your legs ladies! Trust me, if you saw my grandmother's sexy legs you'd understand haha.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_I've been wanting to wax my moustache, but never had. I was alwayes worried if stubble would look weird. Does it have to fully grown back before it can be waxed again?_

 
It wont look any less wierd than having a mustache!

Besides, it grows back finer and sparcer over time.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_No not at all, and if the hair is too short that the wax doesn't get it then you can tweeze the left over hair. You get used to it and eventually ur hair starts growing less often. Same reason why I wax my legs ... never take a razor to your legs ladies! Trust me, if you saw my grandmother's sexy legs you'd understand haha._

 
I wanna get my legs lasered so it's perm hair removal.  But it's like 5k LOL!


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 12, 2007)

I can't wax.. it makes my skin go AAAAARGHHHH!! I break out or worse, have an allergic reaction. I have uber blonde hair though and just a fine peach fuzz on my face, apart from the odd longer hair that I tweeze.


----------



## Uchina (Jan 12, 2007)

If you are Indian, Southern European, Scottish, or a certain type of Asian, TWEEZERS ARE NOT ENOUGH!!!11  I have knarly facial hair.  In touch with my Neanderthal.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 13, 2007)

Sweet. I am sold, I will try!


----------



## redambition (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_I can't wax.. it makes my skin go AAAAARGHHHH!! I break out or worse, have an allergic reaction. I have uber blonde hair though and just a fine peach fuzz on my face, apart from the odd longer hair that I tweeze._

 
amen to that. I have red hair and i have fine blonde hair on my face and legs.

i get my eyebrows waxed, and the area is red and irritated for up to 24 hours. no way am i getting my upper lip waxed.

i tried getting my legs waxed once, didn't work properly. never doing it again.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 13, 2007)

lol @ this thread

i used to use this at home wax that does not require strips and it rocks...i think jolen makes it, but whatever

otherwise, i do think it makes a huge difference but i notice not everyone has yet to jump on the bandwagon - i always see plenty of women w/ some serious lip fuzz


----------



## Moppit (Jan 13, 2007)

I waxed my stache last night so I'm silky smooth today.


----------



## m4dswine (Jan 13, 2007)

I epilate my legs in teh summer, shave in teh winter (and my epilator is broken anyway..)


----------



## Marci (Jan 14, 2007)

I get it done about every other time or so I get my eyebrows done, maybe less cos I do it so often it takes a while to grow now.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I wax my own mustache. I've been doing it so long now I only do it like once a month. It's cheaper and easier to do it yourself, just get the Sally Hansen face wax from Walgreens.

You have no idea how many of women I've held down and forced them to allow me to wax their mustache. It's gross and I'm sorry but EVER woman in this world has facial hair, just because you think you don't have a mustache doesn't mean you don't._

 
LOL....hehe


----------



## Kim. (Jan 14, 2007)

I think a lot of women should see the importance of waxing their sideburns (if you have darker hair) it looks just as bad as a mustache.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 14, 2007)

it kills me when customers come in and they have crucial upper lip hair...to the point where it curls, and they wanna try on a lipglass

i need amoona to hold them down and wax them, lol


----------



## Miss World (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't wax my mostache, I thread it.. I know not everyone can get it threaded and done with, but I live close to an Indian saloon and get it done there for something like 10Dhs (equvilant to 2-3$USD) hehe..


----------



## Corien (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't wax it, I let it remove with light. I had my chin full of hairs, really a lot long hairs, so when I got threaded for those hairs she always threads my moustache!


----------



## noteventherain (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_it kills me when customers come in and they have crucial upper lip hair...to the point where it curls, and they wanna try on a lipglass

i need amoona to hold them down and wax them, lol_

 

lmfao @ 'to the point that it curls' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I wax mine every few weeks. . . It's not _too bad, but enough to where my boyfriend jokes about it occasionally (when it's been awhile since I've waxed) and it's dark brown eeeck. I told him I was gonna tie him down and do his eyebrows though if he was gonna say something about me waxing my 'stache.  He. . . EVENTUALLY agreed lol (not too much though. . . just the area in the middle, he has naturally great brows)

I work retail though and probably 75% of the customers that come into my store are african-american and hispanic. . . a huge percentage women.  It really shocked me the amount of females who have pretty thick black 'staches and don't do a thing about it.  *shudder*  It opened up my eyes!  but then again, these women probably aren't as concerned about their appearance so they probably don't care. . . & I don't have the balls to ask them about it (it'd be rude, ya know? i'd take it very offensively if someone said something to me about mine.)  *shrug*_


----------



## mbee (Jan 26, 2007)

This might just run in my family, but my mom told me to never shave my legs or anything and I listened (except underarms and girlier areas.)  I'm 21 now and I don't have a touch of hair on my arms or legs.  NOTHING.  They are completely bare...  Maybe I just got lucky because I don't think this would work for everyone because look at men.. They never shave but they still have hair.. Who knows.. I was blessed!!


----------



## macslut (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_I waxed my stache last night so I'm silky smooth today._

 
I am feeling around my face while reading this thread.  Gonna go get the strips from the bathroom.  I do my own face but get my eyebrows done for my arches sake.  I don't want to have to post in the crimes of makeup thread about me having to draw on my brows after some overzealous waxing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In addition to the often neglected sideburns on women, don't forget that one loooonnnnnnggggg hair that seems to sprout out of the side of your face.  It seems to run in my family.  My aunt had long black hair and tells the story of the time she was at work, and one of her coworkers thought they were being helpful and pushed hair out of her face.  Problem was that that hair was attached to her face!  I personally check the cheeks on a regular basis for the renegade hairs. 

(And to all the guys who may be on here to try and understand women, go away!  This is our own personal place.  You don't need to know this stuff)


----------



## Deirdre (Jan 28, 2007)

I just own my mustache.  Sorry ladies, I'm going to join a circus.  Never waxed, and never had a lad refuse to kiss me.


----------



## kchan99 (Jan 30, 2007)

I wax the moustache every other week. I'm Asian with fair skin so if let it go too long, then I will start seeing a dark shadow.

I don't have to worry about sideburns because I don't have them.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 1, 2007)

Whenever I see this thread I think of Victorian gentlemen with moustaches waxed with moustache wax to hold them in place (you can still buy the stuff from Kryolan)


----------



## Raerae (Feb 3, 2007)

I've seen some women who could rock a handlebar mustache with how much facial hear they have!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 3, 2007)

Those of you who wax yourselves, are you aestheticians?  Or just laypeople (I'm afraid to wax myself for fear of getting stuble).  Whats the best at-hom wax to use?


----------



## macslut (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_Those of you who wax yourselves, are you aestheticians? Or just laypeople (I'm afraid to wax myself for fear of getting stuble). Whats the best at-hom wax to use?_

 
Layperson which is why I don't touch my eyebrows.  Too much room for error which I would have to report in the Make UP Crimes thread.


----------



## Sanne (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I wax my own mustache. I've been doing it so long now I only do it like once a month. It's cheaper and easier to do it yourself, just get the Sally Hansen face wax from Walgreens.

You have no idea how many of women I've held down and forced them to allow me to wax their mustache. It's gross and I'm sorry but EVER woman in this world has facial hair, just because you think you don't have a mustache doesn't mean you don't._

 
lol I just checked twice, but I don't have a mustache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pfeeew


----------



## macslut (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_lol I just checked twice, but I don't have a mustache 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pfeeew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You look like you are in your early 20s judging from your avatar. Give it a couple of more years, my dear.  A couple of more years:shedevil: 







 (I know that YMCA has nothing to do with anything.  I just think they are cute)


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 6, 2007)

I had mine LASERED off! Oh the wonders of modern science!


----------



## amoona (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_Those of you who wax yourselves, are you aestheticians?  Or just laypeople (I'm afraid to wax myself for fear of getting stuble).  Whats the best at-hom wax to use?_

 
I've been doing it on my own since I was 15. I just use the Sally Hansen facial wax and tear that bad boy off. I wont touch my own eyebrows I go to someone for that. But with your moustache you just slap it on and rip it off.

Be careful though, my moron cousin has burnt herself like 4 times because she will over heat the wax and then slap it on regardless. Make sure the wax is in more of a pasty (idk if thats the word) form before you slap it on your face.

You might bleed the first time ... no joke I did and my cousin did ... but your skin gets so used to it. The only problem is that it does cause dry spots around my lips but then I discovered Strobe Cream and problem solved.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I had mine LASERED off! Oh the wonders of modern science!_

 
Or for the more masicistic, you can always get electralysis.


----------



## Heideleena (Feb 18, 2007)

Where can I get hard wax i.e. wax that doesn't need strips, and you can just lift up a corner and take it off that way.


----------



## Jacq-i (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, I waxed my stache! I love the hair being gone, but I was really nervous/anxious while I waxed so... I over-waxed it, when I could have just plucked those few pesky hairs, and I irratated my skin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's kind of funny though, since it's only on one side of my face! Ah well, concealer is my friend.


----------



## Annie (Feb 24, 2007)

I'd really love to try this, but the idea that I might have little black stubbly hairs growing out of my ghostly pale face terrifies me. Right now they're fairly light and not as noticeable.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heideleena* 

 
_Where can I get hard wax i.e. wax that doesn't need strips, and you can just lift up a corner and take it off that way._

 
Sally's _may_ have hard wax. I've never really paid attention. If not, you can most likely find it at an online beauty supply store. Professional supply stores carry it, but require a license or cosmo school ID.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_Those of you who wax yourselves, are you aestheticians?  Or just laypeople (I'm afraid to wax myself for fear of getting stuble).  Whats the best at-hom wax to use?_

 
i was scared to do it myself also.  but here's what works best for me.  definitely use a "hard" wax.  get yourself a wax warmer at sally's (the smaller one is fine, they're about $20) and buy some of those wooden popsicle sticks there, then order wax refills from wax-cellence (i get mine from http://www.shavesthere.com/proddispl...request_key=8).

warm up the wax and go at it!  

wax-cellence is the same stuff as bliss poetic wax.  it's definitely the least painful wax out there, and it can get the tiniest hairs!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 25, 2007)

Ladies, you won't get "stubble" from waxing. Stubble is a result of shaving.


----------



## joojifish (Feb 25, 2007)

Meh.  I *should* wax don't want to bother.  Then again, I did finally start plucking my brows at 26 years of age, so maybe I *will* start the whole waxing thing...


----------



## user79 (Feb 26, 2007)

I use tweezers to remove the "fuzz", it's not really dark though. I can see waxing being easier and less time consuming though.


----------



## Raerae (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annie* 

 
_I'd really love to try this, but the idea that I might have little black stubbly hairs growing out of my ghostly pale face terrifies me. Right now they're fairly light and not as noticeable._

 
There not gonna grow back suddenly dark just cuz yah waxed them.  There going to have the same pigment as the hair currently growing there.  And over time the hair should grow back thinner.  Think how your eyebrows can grow back sparcer if you overpluck... same deal as waxing.

And even blonde hair is noticeable.  Whenever I speak with someone I always notice their facial hair, especially when they talk, since i tend to focus on people's mouths when they speak.


----------



## Katura (Mar 1, 2007)

Agh! I'm freaking out here.....I'm at work and glued to my pocket kirror...looking for fuzz...eek!

I'm going to sally's after work.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_Agh! I'm freaking out here.....I'm at work and glued to my pocket kirror...looking for fuzz...eek!

I'm going to sally's after work._

 
OMG Kat, i think i see one *points* look everyone!


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_I think a lot of women should see the importance of waxing their sideburns (if you have darker hair) it looks just as bad as a mustache._

 
_*CK raises hand and nods head in shame*_ Yes I have gnarly sideburns. I hate them. Ok, that's it, I'm going to go get a wax first thing Monday! I would love to do it myself but shi, I can barely pull off a band-aid without yelping haha


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, I wax my upper lip (sorry! I like being anatomically incorrect) and bleach other facial hair. Skin's super pale and I just think having any kind of slightly darker fuzz leaves a shadow.
Bleaching is REALLY easy and I don't think it has as funky a smell as depilatory.


----------



## Caitlin0380 (Mar 31, 2007)

I have very pale skin and slight dark hair on my upper lip. I have waxed before, yet it seems like the skin where I waxed is a permanent different shade than it was previousely. It never went away and I don't know what it is! Do any of you know what this could be? thanks!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 31, 2007)

Hair is protection and it's possible the skin is lighter because it's protected from the sun.


----------



## Caitlin0380 (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Hair is protection and it's possible the skin is lighter because it's protected from the sun._

 
thanks! DOes this happen to everyone, though. I only notice it on myself, yet everyone else says they do not notice it. I must be a worry wart! Are there any ways I can prevent this?


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 31, 2007)

I avoid the sun and only wax my lip 2-3 times a year. I think I look like a clean-shaven man every time. So, I guess it's not just you...


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Deirdre* 

 
_I just own my mustache.  Sorry ladies, I'm going to join a circus.  Never waxed, and never had a lad refuse to kiss me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 You rock Deirdre!!! 
My stash has been a bone of contention for me for a long time. Ladies this is going to sound completely insane but in my culture there's a saying that the most beautiful ladies have a mustache. That is not to say that one should KEEP it but that's the saying or the myth. So in some way for those of us that do, we aren't so hideous afterall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I've finally come around to getting rid of it. Although right now I've been plucking away slowly - it friggin hurts btw. I'm thinking of getting it threaded instead of plucking or waxing. I have sensitive skin which is why I think if I wax my upper lip will probably get all red and bloody. What are your thoughts on threading? Any experience on that? Thx


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 9, 2007)

On the same topic: I noticed a friend of mine has a lot of hair growing from her chin how do I politely mention that she should wax that s***
off!?Haha...


----------



## Holly (Apr 9, 2007)

I have a coworker with a large mole on the side of her head with huge hairs sticking out, I wanna say something, but not hurt her feelings :/


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_I have a coworker with a large mole on the side of her head with huge hairs sticking out, I wanna say something, but not hurt her feelings :/_

 
Yeah I would at least pluck the hairs if I had a mole like that,I mean come on it would be fun! Lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah a woman I used to work with last month had the longest,thickest
chin hairs I haver ever seen. They were thick and grey she really did have a beard.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Yeah I would at least pluck the hairs if I had a mole like that,I mean come on it would be fun! Lol...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah a woman I used to work with last month had the longest,thickest
chin hairs I haver ever seen. They were thick and grey she really did have a beard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
_*
I hate when I see that, too...The only thing is, Doctors tell ya not to fool around with moles like that...'Cause a mole can 'change' and turn malignant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess I'll have to find out the truth about that....It would seem you're damned if ya do, and damned if ya don't....I know *I* wouldn't want a huge, hairy mole sticking out of my face...I know people who have them, and they take away from any kind of beauty (IMO)...Ya know; you're standing there talking to someone, and ALL you keep looking at is the mole...(SNL, or one of those parody shows had a skit like that, where one of the characters had a huge, hairy mole on their face, and the person speaking with them said something like "Yeah, I mole what ya mean"...It was funny 'cause it was SOO true!!!)

I could imagine plucking hairs out of a mole would be indescribable pain...Good thing I don't have one...I don't have really any discernible facial hair...Thankfully*_.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*
I hate when I see that, too...The only thing is, Doctors tell ya not to fool around with moles like that...'Cause a mole can 'change' and turn malignant
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I guess I'll have to find out the truth about that....It would seem you're damned if ya do, and damned if ya don't....I know *I* wouldn't want a huge, hairy mole sticking out of my face...I know people who have them, and they take away from any kind of beauty (IMO)...Ya know; you're standing there talking to someone, and ALL you keep looking at is the mole...(SNL, or one of those parody shows had a skit like that, where one of the characters had a huge, hairy mole on their face, and the person speaking with them said something like "Yeah, I mole what ya mean"...It was funny 'cause it was SOO true!!!

I could imagine plucking hairs out of a mole would be indescribable pain...Good thing I don't have one...I don't have really any discernible facial hair...Thankfully*._

 
I mole what you mean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For some reason I think it would be fun to pluck huge hairs out of your huge mole (if I had one). I guess I like tweezers. 
I do have a big mole in the very center of my stomach but it does not bother me and has never spread or changed in any way.It does not grow hairs THANK GOD!


----------



## Arabella (Apr 10, 2007)

I have some really light blonde fuzz on my upper lip, but it doesn't bother me. My bf doesn't care either, so I just leave it alone. Maybe it's because I grew up in a family with very natural looking women, (I'm the only one who wears make up) but I don't think body and facial hair looks that disgusting on women. Honestly, I would rather look at a woman witha hairy mole than at someone with a fake orange tan, foundation that's 10 shades too dark, extremely thin eyebrows, and bleached white hair with black roots, which is how most of the girls around here look. Of course, there's nothing wrong with removing your facial hair, but you should do it because you want to, not because other people force you to. Just look at Frida Kahlo. She had a moustache and unibrow, but now she's one of the most famous female artists in the world.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m4dswine* 

 
_I epilate my legs in teh summer, shave in teh winter (and my epilator is broken anyway..)_

 
I am such a wuss, just reading this makes me feel faint.


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_I am feeling around my face while reading this thread. Gonna go get the strips from the bathroom. I do my own face but get my eyebrows done for my arches sake. I don't want to have to post in the crimes of makeup thread about me having to draw on my brows after some overzealous waxing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In addition to the often neglected sideburns on women, don't forget that one loooonnnnnnggggg hair that seems to sprout out of the side of your face. It seems to run in my family. My aunt had long black hair and tells the story of the time she was at work, and one of her coworkers thought they were being helpful and pushed hair out of her face. Problem was that that hair was attached to her face! I personally check the cheeks on a regular basis for the renegade hairs. _

 



You are so funny; you made me cry!


----------



## user79 (Jun 15, 2007)

Yesterday I used a small ready-to-use strip of cold wax that you just warm up by rubbing between your hands for a few seconds. It worked so well! Got rid of all the baby fuzz hairs. I just used a no name brand for the cold wax strips and they were great, took like 2 minutes to do. You can get the ones that are smaller, thinner strips to use for the bikini area and face. The hair is so fine so even the cold wax grabbed all the hairs. Going to be doing this from now on.


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 15, 2007)

Sorry if I am repeating anything that has already been said, I ddin't go through and read all the responses. I have been using Surgi-Cream dipilitory for a couple of years now and love it.  You just put the cream on, leave it for seven minutes and then wipe it away!  VIOLA!  It's great.  You can buy it just about anywhere.

The little hairs above my lip used to be barely noticeable, but over the last couple years some of them got kind of dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm guessing it is hormones or something.


----------



## jess1cuh (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_can always use tweezers...  I just pluck em._

 
meee too!! mustaches bug me like no other, plucking hurt alot at first, but it doesnt hurt as much anymore


----------



## mac-me-up (Jun 26, 2007)

I wax my own upper lip, eyebrows, facial hair (chin, jaw line), underarms and bikini area.  I also wax my daugther's brows and upper lip (i refuse to let her look like the mustache lady from the circus!)  Oh, and my husband's feet (yes, feet. he's got loads of hair on his feet, but don't worry he's not gorilla like:eek2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  

Oh, and I am NOT an esthetician, I just decided I was paying too much for my own and my daughter's bi-weekly waxing appts.  It's not that hard to do your own waxing.


----------



## Chelseaa (Jun 27, 2007)

It is definitelyyyy just as important as your eyebrows, I think. I always feel extra self-conscious when I haven't had mine done.

I try to get it done at a salon once in a while, but Nads facial hair removal strips are amazing little inventions. They take the hair away just as good as if I had someone else do it. =]


I wish that the only hair I was born with was the hair on top of my head, and my eyebrows!


----------



## Navessa (Jul 26, 2007)

i use the finishing touch personal shaver, works great!  (and no pain).


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 1, 2007)

Well ladies... I just used *"Nair"* on my lip fuzz and the fuzz on the sides of my face, interesting experience, _left everything very soft_...  I had to do it twice though because I didn't leave it on long enough the first time, so it's irritated but not painful. Good product, I might try waxing next time, but we'll see.


----------



## Skan (Aug 2, 2007)

I remove any hair that sprouts up in strange places on my face.  After I realized how many women neglected it and how awful it looked I make sure to be smooth.

The nurse at my university's clinic has thick black hair on her upper lip.  It's hard to look her in the eyes b/c your eyes want to gravitate to her 'stache


----------



## Ralen81 (Aug 3, 2007)

You guys are all serious?  As soon as I started reading this thread, I looked in the mirror and all I've got is a few tiny little blonde hairs.  I can't imagine anyone being bothered by it.  However, I've certainly seen woman (or even little girls) with a little too much upper lip hair and if I ever look like that, I promise to do something about it.


----------



## AliVix1 (May 3, 2009)

this post is making me nervous i think i need to start! lol


----------



## BEA2LS (May 11, 2009)

i barely have any and they are all blonde.. BUT i am so freaked out by body hair that i do wax it once a month-- it does not make them darker or grow back more or anything.
it hurts too badly for me to tweeze them and when i do wax it does make me bleed and/or break out. i have sensitive skin


----------



## winkietoe (May 16, 2009)

Ive epilated that area recently, so im nice and smooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never thought my moustache was noticable until recently when I got my eyebrows waxed and the lady asked me if I wanted it done too.

I said no, because I think I had any hair and that she was just trying to get me to spend more money.. but after that I went home and checked myself out in the mirror and saw TINY hairs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After that, my thinking was that if the lady saw it, EVERYONE could see it. So now im obsessed with hair removal in that area


----------



## swaly (May 17, 2009)

I just pluck with tweezers. It's so much fun.


----------



## k.a.t (May 17, 2009)

^ haha same


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 4, 2009)

I have naturally dark hair.  I used to wax, bleach, Nair/Veet but it got tedious so now I just use tweezers and this  (I also use it on my eyebrows).


----------



## nichollecaren (Jun 4, 2009)

so u mean I HAVE to?


----------



## monter (Jun 8, 2009)

I've never waxed mine, but I did laser for a few treatments (didn't really work for me) - but electolysis has worked wonders for me. I'm an eastern Euro mix (Polish and Lithuanian with a little bit of Russian), and darker facial hair runs in my family. Doesn't help that we're all pasty pasty, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I would def recommend electrolysis, especially beause it's eventually permanent. Less of a money sink that way!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_so u mean I HAVE to?_

 
 Only if you have obvious hair there and it's pretty dark (darker than your skin) .And only if you don't want a cute moustache...If you do then NO....


----------



## pampie (Jun 8, 2009)

i used to wax my upper lip but it was Really irritating to my skin, then i started tweezing, but that took too long so now i moved on to threading. doesn't irritate and gets all the peach fuzz too!


----------



## revinn (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, I have no moustache as of now. I don't think I'll ever get one either; none of the women in my family do. However, I WILL get a beard someday, as they all have chin fuzz.. My mom makes me tweeze her chin between waxes, and I call her billy goat.


----------



## Diva009 (Jul 13, 2009)

omg, reading this thread made me actually go upstairs and tweeze my stache for the very first time. omg it's so smooth. lol. i can't wait until tomorrow when i apply my make up, i wanna see if i notice a difference. btw tweezing it didn't hurt that bad.


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 13, 2009)

I just use the Nair stuff for my upper lip...the tweezing sounds unbearable lol


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_And only if you don't want a cute moustache...If you do then NO....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO


----------



## mizcandula (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh man.. I've just been lightening it with bleach all these years thinking that it wouldn't be noticeable. Looks like I'm gonna have to try that waxing thing out. Hope I don't rip my skin off!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 13, 2009)

I used to thread it which didn't really hurt but being Indian the hairs are more visible so I opted to have it lasered. BEST.DECISION.EVER.

The only thing I wish I could laser now are my brows so that they are always looking good but I wouldn't get the same clean shape I get from threading.


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 26, 2009)

I thread my moustache more than I wax it. I've waxed it twice only...

But yes, it's incredibly important for me to do it because I'm ME and I've got some DARK hair.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pampie* 

 
_i used to wax my upper lip but it was Really irritating to my skin, then i started tweezing, but that took too long so now i moved on to threading. doesn't irritate and gets all the peach fuzz too!_

 
Sorry for the dumb question but what is the threading and how does it work? And how about cost? I usully go get waxed.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 26, 2009)

i wax my mustache.. you can really tell the difference when you wear bright lipsticks.  without waxing you see that shadow - i hate that.


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Sorry for the dumb question but what is the threading and how does it work? And how about cost? I usully go get waxed._

 
Threading is hair removal using string/thread. It works very nicely, however, it does not pull your hair from the root like waxing or tweezing does. But it does make it nice and clean and smooth. And it does take me about... 2 weeks for my upper lip hair to grow back. 

I actually don't know the cost... I think about $10 to get it done at a salon. I get mine done for free because my family does it for me. HTH a bit.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 27, 2009)

^^Thanks.  I get my lip and cheeks waxed. Now that I'm older (46) and going through menapause, which is a total bitch, I've got the peach fuzz thing going on my cheeks. I have dark hair so now I'm seeing a few dark ones here and there on my face like an inch from my hairline. This will NOT do, gotta go.

So right now having it waxed is what I do. I just hope that the pulling doesn't cause any undo stress/stretching of the skin. Getting older SUCKS. The number doesn't bother me in the least. It's what is happening to my body. Seriously it's like WTF?


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 27, 2009)

^ No problem. 

I believe you can thread your face as well... you may want to look into that before doing it first though! It may be better than waxing if you're worried about any streching happening to the skin.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie.doll* 

 
_Threading is hair removal using string/thread. It works very nicely, however, it does not pull your hair from the root like waxing or tweezing does. But it does make it nice and clean and smooth. And it does take me about... 2 weeks for my upper lip hair to grow back. 

I actually don't know the cost... I think about $10 to get it done at a salon. I get mine done for free because my family does it for me. HTH a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's incorrect.  Threading does pull your hair out by the root.  Threading is the best thing to do to your upper lip if you don't want loose skin and extra wrinkles when you get older as it doesn't pull on the skin in the same way that wax strips do.

You get a piece of thread, tie a knot in it, hold it like the formative stages of a cats cradle, twirl one hand around until you get some crossy bits in the thread.  Put it on the hair you want to pull out and then move your fingers so the crossy bits move over the hair.  That pulls the hairs out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you get no risks of being cut/burnt etc..


----------



## barbie.doll (Jul 27, 2009)

^ You're right! It does pull hair from the root. 

I didn't think that it did, I apologize. I asked my mother if it does and she confirmed.


----------



## saki (Jul 29, 2009)

I wax my upper lip but I want to try threading because my friend said that if I continue to wax when I get older it will look ugly cause it stretches your skin. So I'm freaked out about that! I also pluck when I'm too broke to go waxing and I find that's better than waxing.

Nair sucked for me because it had a horrendous smell and then when the hair was growing back out it was like if I had shaved! lol Yeah.

So I suppose for me plucking is good. lol yay for tweezers!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saki* 

 
_I wax my upper lip but I want to try threading because my friend said that if I continue to wax when I get older it will look ugly cause it stretches your skin. So I'm freaked out about that! I also pluck when I'm too broke to go waxing and I find that's better than waxing.

Nair sucked for me because it had a horrendous smell and then when the hair was growing back out it was like if I had shaved! lol Yeah.

So I suppose for me plucking is good. lol yay for tweezers!_

 
I won't lie to you, threading the upper lip KILLS.  It hurt me the first few times I had it done and I got watery eyes.  However, there are ways to get over it.  The ends don't hurt as much as the middle part of the lip does but if  you put your tongue under the part being threaded it tautens the skin and thus it's easier for hair to be lifted and less painful for you. 

For those ladies who are looking to be threaded, make sure you go to someone who is actually qualified as they do it properly, if they hold the thread against the skin and thread, they're doing it right as that will cause you less pain.  If the person holds the thread a distance from the skin and it hurts really bad, they're doing it wrong.


----------



## saki (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I won't lie to you, threading the upper lip KILLS.  It hurt me the first few times I had it done and I got watery eyes.  However, there are ways to get over it.  The ends don't hurt as much as the middle part of the lip does but if  you put your tongue under the part being threaded it tautens the skin and thus it's easier for hair to be lifted and less painful for you._

 
I tend to put my tongue under the area around my upper lips when I'm tweezing and I do agree that the pain is less when I do that. I'll be sure to do that as well if I ever thread.


----------



## dopista (Jul 30, 2009)

I have threaded, tweezed and waxed my upper lip area. I find waxing to be the least painful but it leaves some fine hair that I dont like. I prefer threading though, much better results and oddly enough it hurts less when I do it myself. If anyone wants to try here is the youtube link to the video that taught me how to 
YouTube - Eyebrow Threading I just hold the area to be threaded taunt by sticking my tongue into it (haha... looks as funny as it sounds) and use the same principle as the video. It takes some practice but its super fast and Im so happy with the results! I think women with fine light hair there should not do anything as IMO hair grows thicker once removed and you have to continue removal.


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2009)

.......


----------



## MissResha (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm trying to grow mine out like these brothas here:












 rawr


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 30, 2009)

i wont do it...noooooo


----------



## User35 (Jul 30, 2009)

im gonna try that threading stuff on my brows tomorrow...the video made it seem easy enough .....We'll see I might be posting a huge rant about how I took off half my brow.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 30, 2009)

Becareful Natalie...My experience did just that! And it was done by a professional took me 3 months to grow them back...I am an official waxer and plucker now


----------



## ClaireAvril (Jul 30, 2009)

i thread my brows myself.. i learned from that exact video above.  Takes practice.  At first I didn't get to close to the brow.. just the obvious hairs around it, then pluck the rest.  Now.. its so easy - just need control.


----------



## frocher (Jul 31, 2009)

^ You're braver than me.


----------



## dopista (Jul 31, 2009)

The brows are definately tricky! I dont ever try to shape them I get a professional to do them... I learnt the hard way with one eyebrow resembling McDonalds golden arches..


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 13, 2009)

Well .. I have excessive facial hair and typically I would wax/tweeze/ thread for days.

Soo I just got the Silk epil (Braun) and so far I love it. It plucks the hairs out quickly at a rapid pace I think mine has 44 tweezers built into the head. It made "de-foresting" my upper lip, side burns, chin and neck hella quick.

I still have to pluck a few but it's worth the investment I paid .. 70 something for the unit. Between going to the mall and having to be publicly "de-forested" in one night this thing has aleady recouped its cost!

I just paid 70 something .. amazon has it cheaper.. but i'm not even mad thats how great this hair remover is to me

Amazon.com: Braun 5270 Silk-épil X'elle Body System Epilator: Health & Personal Care


----------



## User35 (Aug 13, 2009)

I tried threading my eyebrows and it wasnt half bad. I cant shape them that well yet but I can pick up the stray hairs on top and underneath the brows. I cant get anything in between the brows. 

Tomorrow Im getting them waxed


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Well .. I have excessive facial hair and typically I would wax/tweeze/ thread for days.

Soo I just got the Silk epil (Braun) and so far I love it. It plucks the hairs out quickly at a rapid pace I think mine has 44 tweezers built into the head. It made "de-foresting" my upper lip, side burns, chin and neck hella quick.

I still have to pluck a few but it's worth the investment I paid .. 70 something for the unit. Between going to the mall and having to be publicly "de-forested" in one night this thing has aleady recouped its cost!

I just paid 70 something .. amazon has it cheaper.. but i'm not even mad thats how great this hair remover is to me

Amazon.com: Braun 5270 Silk-épil X'elle Body System Epilator: Health & Personal Care_

 
Thank you so much for posting this and the link. I am so gonna get one of these. I am so tired of trying to wax my lip myself and not getting it all or heating the wax too friggin hot and burning myself and the cost of continueing to go have it done.

How often do you use it say for your lip? I've got the fuzzies on my cheeks too that I have to do. It drives me nuts when it starts growing back and I hate having to keep going and harvest the crop.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Thank you so much for posting this and the link. I am so gonna get one of these. I am so tired of trying to wax my lip myself and not getting it all or heating the wax too friggin hot and burning myself and the cost of continueing to go have it done.

How often do you use it say for your lip? I've got the fuzzies on my cheeks too that I have to do. It drives me nuts when it starts growing back and I hate having to keep going and harvest the crop._

 
It varies when you start seeing the hair growing back i'd do it again. It feels similar to threading (so upper lip will hurt like the dickens but you'll get used to it)
great thing about it is that it's a product you can totally return if you don't like but so far every review i've seen has been 95% positive

Once I get my endurance up, I'm going to start using it on my legs 

there are plenty of reviews on youtube no one brave enough to demo it on the face though

YouTube - Review: Braun Silk Epil Epilator


----------



## User35 (Aug 14, 2009)

an epilator on the face ? OUUUCH ! lol Im opposite of you. I can do it on my legs but am afraid as hell to try it on my face.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_an epilator on the face ? OUUUCH ! lol Im opposite of you. I can do it on my legs but am afraid as hell to try it on my face._

 
Yeah one would think it'd be a real bitch to sit through. But If you're like me and have had to endure threading and waxing to the chin neck and sideburns you should be used to the pain by now. and it's really worth it. I worry about lasers and their effectiveness on black skin so I think I've found an answer to prayers honestly

It's funny too.. seems like all of a sudden everyone's reviewing epilators on youtube. juliepeg just did one .. go figure


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm currently saving for laser removal. I saw a girl who obviously shaved her face, she had SUPER dark stuble, lile 5 O'clock shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor girl, my heart broke for her. 

BUT LADIES - DO NOT GO DOWN THAT ROAD, THE RAZOR IS NOT YOUR FRIEND


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2009)

About the pulling the skin part when waxing - I honestly don't think it's that bad. It doesn't pull THAT hard and it's only like 1 second. I don't think it will cause premature wrinkling, our skin isn't that fragile.

I've tried threading but it was too painful and it didn't grab all the hair either. Especially as my hair is fine, it seemed to just snap the hair off instead of getting it from the roots. I find those cold wax strips so easy to use and they only hurt like a split second, then done and it takes off everything, including the peach fuzz. Threading is more painful to me.

I tried threading on the side of my face, I have some hairs around my "sideburn" area, not dark or anything but when I put foundation on top it doesn't apply as smoothly. But it's impossible to thread that area on myself.

I've tried one of those spring coils too, it didn't work at all.


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 22, 2009)

I've only taken care of my moustache once, can you believe it? lol

I was maybe 11 or 12, and I did it to feel "grown up", because I didn't have any hair... I used Veet because I was too much of a chicken to wax. I've never done it again because I don't really need to, my hair is so thin and light it's not noticeable. All of my hair is pretty thin, I can't wax my legs or use an epilator because they're so thin they break. Same would happen with my moustache if I tried it. And besides, no one can see it, so who cares? Thank you mommy for your hairless genes (yeah, she never waxed her moustache either and you can't even see it!)


----------



## choozen1ne (Aug 22, 2009)

I get my brows , upper lip and chin threaded every three weeks , my next appoitnment is on Monday and I am trying so hard not to pluck my brows , the hair bushy look drives me insane !


----------

